

Roberto Gómez Bolaños ‘Chespirito’ Dies - rhapsodyv
http://www.latintimes.com/roberto-gomez-bolanos-chespirito-dies-mexican-legend-dead-85-heart-failure-169736

======
swah
I suppose this actor is mostly unknown to americans?

It was huge in latin america. Maybe "El Chavo Del Ocho" is a bigger thing in
Brazil than Mexico.

Everyone my age (30) has good memories of this series and will consider
watching it again if its on TV. It was huge like Sesame Street is on the US.

As a kid, I never noticed that the actors were adults playing children.

Some episode with english subtitles:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwm3MmWjess](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwm3MmWjess)

(To brazilians, the version dubbed in portuguese is considered the better
version).

I love to hear about the customs of other countries regarding this small,
everyday stuff. Like how finns leave their babies in the outdoors:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21537988](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21537988)

I wish this was easier. Mostly I can be exposed to US and UK cultures. The
other countries, only stereotypes.

~~~
eccp
The show is still on air in Chile in one of the largest TV channels. I'm in my
late 30s and I remember the show was rather old already when I was a kid :-)

Now seeing the show with the eyes of an adult feels like a portrait of a much
simpler but much poorer era. El Chavo (mexican slang for "the kid") was a boy
who slept _inside a barrel_ in the shared patio of a slum ("la vecindad")
where most of the action happens. With plenty of physical humor, El Chavo was
frequently hit in the head as a punishment in the show, specially by Don
Ramón, a character which would never find a job and was always hiding from the
landlord.

It's the kind of show it would never pass if it were to be filmed on this
date, but we grew up watching it and learning to love it, in the same way we
loved racist cartoons by the Warner Bros. or those old episodes where the
Flintstones were heavy smokers.

~~~
swah
_El Chavo (mexican slang for "the kid") was a boy who slept inside a barrel in
the shared patio of a slum ("la vecindad") where most of the action happens._

Interesting! In portuguese they made it into a name ("Chaves").

Some say that El Chavo Del Ocho ("The kid from 8") actually lived in the apt.
8, and just liked hiding in the barrel ;)

To me, when Ramon hit El Chavo it was funny, like Chaplin or The Three Stoges
slapstick humor.

(But I agree it would be banned in this politically correct days.)

------
clueless123
His shows where well written, clever, entertaining and quietly delivered a
strong social message about poverty and social disparities in latin america..
all while being really, really contagiously funny.

Many of his funny lines are now part of the daily latin popular culture.

Take care Chavo, say hi to Don Ramon up there..

------
huxley
I must have watched hundreds of hours of Chespirito when I was a young boy in
Honduras back in the 1970s, I even remember having comic books of El Chapulin
Colorado.

------
maugzoide
R.I.P legend. We from Brazil will miss you. Rest in peace and thanks for
everything!

------
grover_hartmann
RIP legend.

